# Prepping outboard for State Lockdown



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Run the gas out of it


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I do flush and run the fuel out and work the choke til it finally dies. But I don't think running with the muffs on clears all those jets and passages. I let this outboard sit during a 4 month RV trip and ending up pulling and cleaning carbs afterward.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Im just gonna plan on cleaning the carbs - it only takes an hour or so. Don't drop the carb on the ground and break off that idle air/pilot screw like I did once


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Start it every week or two. Let it get warm. At 60 days maybe drain tank and use it in your car. Put some fresh fuel in it and repeat.
If you run it out of gas. And the float bowl is removable. Remove it and dry it out. Some gas will always remain and that must be removed.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I like to add stabil 360 & startron enzyme treatment if I’m shutting down an engine of any sort ,for any length of time( 3-4 months or more .) Trucks , boats, mowers & chainsaws ,if I’m lucky


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

If you're not running Rec fuel, drain the tank and use it in your autos. Put a gallon or 2 of Rec 90 in your boat tank and add Sta-bil. Run the engine long enough to get the new "good' fuel into the the carbs and then pull the fuel hose and let the engine run till it quits. When you're ready to use the boat again, fill the tank with fresh fuel and go to it. I do this with my generators, chain saws and gas-powered water pumps (hurricane equipment) and find that they sit for a year at a time without any problems on the annual pre-hurricane start-up.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I do the same as @State fish rob except I use Sea-Foam instead of the enzyme stuff.

No issues but as others have said make SURE you run the motor enough to get the treated fuel in the carbs and fill the bowls. Also running it often on muffs will make a big difference too.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Treat your fuel with startron, run it on the muffs every couple weeks, pump the fuel bulb every few days. It’s more the oil residue that will build up not the gas.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I leave the family shrimp boat outboard “ winterized” 9-10 months a year. 6cyl 150 carbed Treat fuel. I Charge batteries every couple months. I Don’t leave on charger( pro sport marine) even on maintenance setting it will cause battery to boil and lose water Gone back to old school batterries so I can add water. Got a 2001 etec 150 waiting to go this spring , motor mounted , controls next. 
Got shrimps ?
What is rec fuel? We have E & no E ,reg mid grade and premium. All depends on where you’re filling up. Store, on town


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I run a 6 gal portable tank in the Johnsen skiff. Looks like Volusia county is trying to keep some ramps open so I'll keep going since the Fishing was included as Essential.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

State fish rob, 
Rec fuel (Rec 90) is just ethanol-free fuel. I guess it's called different things in different places.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

BrownDog said:


> Run the gas out of it


Had both a 9.9 and 15 Evinrudes, bought new in the early eighties.
Both used until just a few years ago and were sold still starting after 2 or 3 pulls. Fuel always drained after each trip, even if it was planed to use them a week or two later. Never had one their carbs off. Yamaha 30 had for more than a dozen years but it was run weekly (sometimes more) except during the winter, then only run once or twice per month so never ran it dry.



State fish rob said:


> Got shrimps ?


 
Florida, best shrimp I've ever had.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Up for debate. Imagine that. Pierce creek NC. Sweetest shrimp I’ve ever eaten


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

State fish rob said:


> Up for debate. Imagine that. Pierce creek NC. Sweetest shrimp I’ve ever eaten


I won't concede they be better..
but expect there just as good.
Other than catching your own, hard to beat getting half a bucket of shrimp (some still kicking) from the guy who just caught em.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Best is to run it on the muffs every couple weeks for 10-15 min with fuel stabilizer in the fuel. If you can't run it, you could add some extra oil to your fuel so it smokes a little. Pull the fuel line and let it run out of fuel. Pour the remainder of the gas into your truck. When it's time to wake sleeping beauty, fill the tank with fresh gas and give her a start. She'll smoke a little more than usual until the extra oil is burned off the cylinders and residual oil is cleaned out of the fuel system. Old school way of winter storage.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I had to let our skiffs sit for 6 months due to illness. I always use 1 oz of StaBil per 2 1/2 gallons of regular E-10 gas (most gas I buy has very little ethanol smell) plus Yamaha ring free. One is a 2 stroke and the other a four stroke. Started both skiffs once a week. No problem when we used them again. StaBil works very well to keep fuel from going bad.


----------

